

Goodbye Apple, hello Amazon for music? - mdink

Has anyone seen the message on Amazon.com home page regarding their new Cloud Drive and Player? Man if they can convert my itunes library I am in! ;)
======
superchink
They can import your iTunes library, via an uploading tool (written with Adobe
AIR).

